# The Beatles Hey Jude



## Meanderer (Apr 29, 2020)

Hey Jude topped the charts in Britain for two weeks and for 9 weeks in America, where it became The Beatles longest-running No.1 in the US singles chart as well as the single with the longest running time.  

The Beatles did not record their promotional film until Hey Jude had been on sale in America for a week. They returned to Twickenham Film Studio, using director Michael Lindsay-Hogg who had worked with them on Paperback Writer and Rain. Earlier still, Lindsay-Hogg had directed episodes of Ready Steady Go! And a few months after the film for Hey Jude he made The Rolling Stones Rock and Roll Circus TV special that featured John and Yoko but wouldn’t be shown until 1996.

To help with the filming an audience of around 300 local people, as well as some of the fans that gathered regularly outside Abbey Road Studios were brought in for the song’s finale. 

Their presence had an unlikely upside for The Beatles in their long-running saga with the Musicians’ Union in that the MU were fooled into believing the band were playing live, when in fact they were miming for the vast majority of the song. Paul, however, sang live throughout the song. 

The video was first broadcast on David Frost’s Frost On Sunday show, four days after it was filmed.  At that point transmission was in black and white although the promo was originally shot in color. It was first aired in America a month later on 6 October 1968, on The Smothers Brothers Comedy Hour.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 29, 2020)

Paul McCartney Reacts to BTS Singing "Hey Jude"


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 29, 2020)

Paul McCartney's draft lyrics for 'Hey Jude'. Photograph: Paul Hackett/Reuters


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 29, 2020)

*The Beatles -- Hey Jude -- rare live. 1968 year..*


----------



## Keesha (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Nate007 (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## jujube (Apr 29, 2020)

I was driving to class and had to pull over to listen to that song the first time I heard it.  I simply could *not* drive and listen at the same time.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 30, 2020)

Hey Jude Wikipedia


_"The writing and recording of "Hey Jude" coincided with a period of upheaval in the Beatles. The ballad evolved from "Hey Jules", a song McCartney wrote to comfort John Lennon's son, Julian, after Lennon had left his wife for the Japanese artist Yoko Ono. The lyrics espouse a positive outlook on a sad situation, while also encouraging "Jude" to pursue his opportunities to find love. After the fourth verse, the song shifts to a coda featuring a "Na-na-na na" refrain that lasts for over four minutes. "_


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 30, 2020)

Bing and son Gary Crosby recorded this version of 'Hey Jude' on 18 February 1969.  It was broadcast on the Hollywood Palace television show on 1 March 1969. 

*



*


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 30, 2020)

“Hey Jude” was the first single Apple Records ever released. FYI: Apple Records is a record label founded in 1968 by the Beatles . With a length of approximately 7 minutes and 11 seconds, “Hey Jude”, upon its release became the lengthiest single ever released. Its massive success inspired the release of long singles in the music industry. 

More than seven minutes in length, "Hey Jude" was, at the time, the longest single ever to top the British charts. It also spent nine weeks as number one in the United States—the longest run at the top of the American charts for a Beatles' single, and tied the record for longest stay at number one (until the record was broken by " You Light Up My Life ").


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 30, 2020)

Julian Lennon - Too Late for Goodbyes





Julian Lennon and Sean Giving Peace a Chance
Julian Lennon's photographic exhibit in New York City recently, enjoyed a visit by his half-brother Sean and step mother, Yoko Ono.  Great to see Julian's talents come out in photography, and even better, to see how much love and respect the two Lennon sons have for each other.  Courtesy of CBS Sunday Morning. Posted with permission and credit.


----------



## Meanderer (May 1, 2020)

HEY JUDE/The Beatles [Music Box]


----------



## Meanderer (May 1, 2020)

Ukulele "Hey  Jude"


----------



## fmdog44 (May 1, 2020)

Worst song ever written.


----------



## Meanderer (May 1, 2020)

Paul McCartney - Hey Jude Live at Hyde Park


----------



## Meanderer (May 1, 2020)

Wilson Pickett & Midnight Movers live  Hey Jude


----------



## Meanderer (May 2, 2020)

Hey Dude (Hey Jude spoof)


----------



## Meanderer (May 2, 2020)

Sesame Street: Cookie Monster Sings 'Hey Food'


----------



## Keesha (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (May 7, 2020)

Hey Jules....


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 16, 2020)

Martin Miller & Paul Gilbert - Hey Jude (The Beatles Cover) - Live in Studio​


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 17, 2020)

Hated that song an never liked the Beatles......Rolling Stones was more to my liking.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 17, 2020)

Sympathy for Jude  The rolling Stones


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 31, 2022)

The Beatles - Complete Hey Jude Recording Sessions (July 30, 1968 at EMI Studios)


----------

